
Fixing MacBook Pro Thermal Performance Issues - dguo
https://www.dannyguo.com/blog/fixing-macbook-pro-thermal-performance-issues/
======
PaulHoule
I had a desktop replacement laptop get terribly packed w/ dust in about two
years and cleaning it out was like getting a new computer.

The computer I have the least dust trouble with is a Mac mini but that
computer runs rather hot, in fact it seems Mac(s) run hotter than most PCs
(e.g. The Dell hits 60C for a given workload, the Mac hits 80C)

